# JVC KD-SH1000



## Ultimateherts

JVC KD-SH1000 for $139 SHIPPED. Time Alignment 9 band EQ USB 3-WAY Capable deck.

JVC KD-SH1000 CD MP3 USB IN DASH PLAYER RECIEVER NEW | eBay


----------



## c_nitty

This unit or x994/x995 which is better SQ?


----------



## nismos14

Should sound similar. But this unit wins since it can go active.


----------



## c_nitty

I changed from a 785usb to a x993 much better sound thinking about this one or a x994/x995.


----------



## nismos14

994 and 995 are completely lateral moves. i had a 993 and a 994 and a 785, the 785 had much more voltage on the pre-outs and sounded good, I still preferred the sound of the kenwood though, the kenwood sounded very very similar to my JVC KW-NX7000, so I would expect the same out of the KD-SH1000.


----------



## nismos14

cajunner said:


> Love the sound out of my 785USB, didn't know the Kenwood was better.
> 
> I might be depressed upon reading that, but then when I listen to the voice of reason, switching decks for the amount of sound quality gain that supposedly could be had if I changed decks, is just not reasonable at all..


It's not "better." It's what I liked to my ear. You may change it and then regret it. If you like what you got, stick with it.


----------



## BEAVER

Is this thing really active-ready? I'm having a hard time finding the details on JVC's site.

EDIT: Nevermind. I think I found what I was looking for. Doesn't look very intuitive to use, but should work in a pinch.


----------



## c_nitty

Keep the 993 change to the jvc or 994 this caraudio bull will have me in the dog house!


----------



## Ultimateherts

BEAVER said:


> Is this thing really active-ready? I'm having a hard time finding the details on JVC's site.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I think I found what I was looking for. Doesn't look very intuitive to use, but should work in a pinch.


*SPECS:*
AM/FM CD Receiver - KD-SH1000 - Introduction

*MANUAL:*
http://resources.jvc.com/Resources/00/00/91/GET0364-001A.pdf


----------



## nineball

BEAVER said:


> Is this thing really active-ready? I'm having a hard time finding the details on JVC's site.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I think I found what I was looking for. Doesn't look very intuitive to use, but should work in a pinch.


yes it is an active hu with 6 channels of t/a. great deck. i miss mine.


----------



## chithead

Interesting... wondering about getting this just to have a back up head unit.


----------



## nineball

never once had a problem with mine, and if it had bt and was compatible with my iphone i would still be running it. this thread should tell you all you need to know about it as it was a pretty hot item 3 years ago when it went on closeout.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/44568-closeout-jvc-kd-sh1000.html


----------



## tibug

Damn, I couldn't resist. Thanks a lot, Ultimateherts, I had the KD-S100 deck, which is basically this deck but not active, and I loved it...except for the fact that it's non-active. 

Thanks


----------



## c_nitty

The JVC KD-A925BT or KD-SH1000?


----------



## Ultimateherts

Yah I ordered mine over the weekend and should be here this week. I was going to go the CARPC route, but this deal is too good to resist. The only thing about JVC decks that bother me is they went the wrong way when it comes to supporting Apple audio. I use itunes, but I have never really owned an ipod so for me to use this deck I have to convert all itunes audio to MP3 or WMA. I could just burn a audio CD, but I would only fit about 18 songs or so.


----------



## c_nitty

c_nitty said:


> The JVC KD-A925BT or KD-SH1000?


I may just get the 1000 at that price do not need the bluetooth I have an ear pc.


----------



## nineball

c_nitty said:


> The JVC KD-A925BT or KD-SH1000?


the KD-A925BT has t/a but is not an active hu.


----------



## c_nitty

I bit the bullet now everyone pray my wife does not kill me.


----------



## JAX

dang, I had been watching this for weeks and was hoping nobody else would notice. might have to get one now for sure.


----------



## nineball

JAX said:


> dang, I had been watching this for weeks and was hoping nobody else would notice. might have to get one now for sure.


too late, they are gone.


----------



## JAX

I know. But maybe that's not the last one. Dangit.


----------



## nismos14

I have one in my stash.


----------



## JAX

cajunner said:


> iTrader:82
> 
> *needs another deck*
> 
> iTrader:61
> 
> *has another deck*
> 
> 
> tee hee...


Lol. I just bought a basically new premier 860mp last week. Only reason I didnt pick up this JVC. Been on my watch list for months from that seller. 

I was looking at it now for my friend. He is running oem deck and it's the weak link in his system. Aside from sub. Lol


----------



## nismos14

*Needs more iTrader*


----------



## JAX

nismos14 said:


> *Needs more iTrader*



lol yep..shooting for 100 by end of year.


----------



## Kpg2713

I never saw this thread, but bought one from this guy on a whim last week. I've had 2 of these before and while imo the 785usb is better, for 139 shipped, you can't go wrong. Maybe he will come up with a few more. On the downside, mine was new in box and everything, but when I threw it in my truck and the motorized face is much slower than I remember on my previous two.


----------



## nineball

Kpg2713 said:


> I never saw this thread, but bought one from this guy on a whim last week. I've had 2 of these before and while imo the 785usb is better, for 139 shipped, you can't go wrong. Maybe he will come up with a few more. On the downside, mine was new in box and everything, but when I threw it in my truck and the motorized face is much slower than I remember on my previous two.


what exactly is better about the 785? i never had one but i think it is one of, if not the, ugliest hu i have ever seen.


----------



## JAX

nineball said:


> what exactly is better about the 785? i never had one but i think it is one of, if not the, ugliest hu i have ever seen.



I thought so too so I sold all three I had


----------



## hottcakes

nineball said:


> yes it is an active hu with 6 channels of t/a. great deck. i miss mine.


its doing great! still no issues.


----------



## c_nitty

Back up! JVC KD-SH1000 CD MP3 USB IN DASH PLAYER RECIEVER NEW | eBay


----------



## JAX

This time I got one. 

Not for me though. Unless someone wants to buy a mint and I do mean mint and complete pioneer premier 860mp. 

Mic is included. Still in baggie.


----------



## Kpg2713

nineball said:


> what exactly is better about the 785? i never had one but i think it is one of, if not the, ugliest hu i have ever seen.


Eh, looks wise I could take it or leave it. The knob on the sh1000 is better than the 785 slide, but that is where it ends. The 785 has full color adjustable screen that is easier to read in most light than the sh1000's dumb bluish screen. The eq is more flexible on the 785, allowing a front and rear setting for each band, so it's basically twice the eq. The 785 can run a real 3 way where the sh1000 is only 2 way plus sub. You have phase adjustment of each channel. The crossover's are not so limited, you get 25-20k on front hp vs 1.6k thru 20k on the jvc, etc. 

I could prolly think of some more stuff, but you get the idea. The 785 is clearly more versatile a tuning machine. If you are running a simple 2-way plus sub setup with a tweet and a 6.5 in the door, the sh1000 will do the trick. However, if you are doing anything different than that, the 785 will do you better with more eq, phase adjus, and more crossover flexibilty. OK, done ranting


----------



## Kpg2713

Lol, on that note, if anyone wants to trade their 785 for a new kd-sh1000 LMK!


----------



## nineball

Kpg2713 said:


> Eh, looks wise I could take it or leave it. The knob on the sh1000 is better than the 785 slide, but that is where it ends. The 785 has full color adjustable screen that is easier to read in most light than the sh1000's dumb bluish screen. The eq is more flexible on the 785, allowing a front and rear setting for each band, so it's basically twice the eq. The 785 can run a real 3 way where the sh1000 is only 2 way plus sub. You have phase adjustment of each channel. The crossover's are not so limited, you get 25-20k on front hp vs 1.6k thru 20k on the jvc, etc.
> 
> I could prolly think of some more stuff, but you get the idea. The 785 is clearly more versatile a tuning machine. If you are running a simple 2-way plus sub setup with a tweet and a 6.5 in the door, the sh1000 will do the trick. However, if you are doing anything different than that, the 785 will do you better with more eq, phase adjus, and more crossover flexibilty. OK, done ranting


all nice features, but the only thing you see on a daily basis is that god awful face 




Kpg2713 said:


> The 785 can run a real 3 way where the sh1000 is only 2 way plus sub.


huh? you have a high pass, a bandpass and a lowpass. that is 3 way my friend. maybe you know something i don't, and if that is the case please explain. are you saying the 785 has bandpass on 4 of the 6 channels? if that is the case how is that more beneficial considering most mono amps have a subsonic of some sorts.


----------



## tibug

This is a good deal too...

NEW JVC KD-SH1000 CD/MP3/WMA Receiver w/ SD/USB Port | eBay

Haha I kid.


----------



## Kpg2713

nineball said:


> all nice features, but the only thing you see on a daily basis is that god awful face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh? you have a high pass, a bandpass and a lowpass. that is 3 way my friend. maybe you know something i don't, and if that is the case please explain. *are you saying the 785 has bandpass on 4 of the 6 channels?* if that is the case how is that more beneficial considering most mono amps have a subsonic of some sorts.


YUP  hpf 16-250hz, lpf 10-10k hz! on the "sub" channels.


----------



## nismos14

The 785 is going to stay in my stash because of that feature. Being able to run a true active 3 - way front stage is awesome.


----------



## c_nitty

Has anyone gotten there radio this guy will not answer my messages so I do not know if it has shipped?


----------



## JAX

c_nitty said:


> Has anyone gotten there radio this guy will not answer my messages so I do not know if it has shipped?


Not me. I sent him a message the other day. Havnt heard back. Was hoping to get it this week since it's so close


----------



## tibug

c_nitty said:


> Has anyone gotten there radio this guy will not answer my messages so I do not know if it has shipped?


He gave me a tracking number but not until a couple days after I had ordered. Mine is scheduled for delivery on Monday of next week.


----------



## c_nitty

tibug said:


> He gave me a tracking number but not until a couple days after I had ordered. Mine is scheduled for delivery on Monday of next week.


What day did you order?Monday 15 was my day.


----------



## tibug

c_nitty said:


> What day did you order?Monday 15 was my day.


Same here. It was shipped on the 17th for me, I believe.


----------



## JAX

this is what he just sent me. not sure why he said that cause ebay is the only way I have tried to get in touch with them


Sorry, we are having issues with our email server. It is best to reach us on Ebay. We are shipping out all of our orders on Monday, so i will have a tracking number for you ASAP then. Since you are in Louisiana, you should recieve the item by Tuesday or Wednesday. Sorry about the delay! Let me know if you have any more questions!

- ultimateelectronix


----------



## c_nitty

JAX said:


> this is what he just sent me. not sure why he said that cause ebay is the only way I have tried to get in touch with them
> 
> 
> Sorry, we are having issues with our email server. It is best to reach us on Ebay. We are shipping out all of our orders on Monday, so i will have a tracking number for you ASAP then. Since you are in Louisiana, you should recieve the item by Tuesday or Wednesday. Sorry about the delay! Let me know if you have any more questions!
> 
> - ultimateelectronix


 I let him know I was not happy ordered it late Monday and it still has not shipped.Getting sick of dealing with Ebay I know things happen but if you have a store on online you need to check your emails.This is what he sent me after four messages. [Really sorry about the late response!! We are sending out all of our orders on monday and i will have a tracking number for you then! Sorry about the delay!!

- ultimateelectronix]


----------



## tibug

**** happens.


----------



## JAX

Anyone get tracking info ?


----------



## c_nitty

JAX said:


> Anyone get tracking info ?


Hell no this seller sucks I filed with paypal just in case he does not send it.This will be day nine for me.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Mine came on last Friday with no issues!


----------



## JAX

c_nitty said:


> Hell no this seller sucks I filed with paypal just in case he does not send it.This will be day nine for me.


Sounds like they need a couple neg feedback from us to straighten them out


----------



## c_nitty

Ultimateherts said:


> Mine came on last Friday with no issues!


When did you order?


----------



## c_nitty

JAX said:


> Sounds like they need a couple neg feedback from us to straighten them out


That is what he will get from me no tracking and lack of response = - feedback!


----------



## JAX

Me to. I could have gone and picked it up already. His email said tracking info Monday.


----------



## JAX

Got a tracking number but it's not reading anything so it's either wrong or it hasn't actually made it to UPS yet


----------



## c_nitty

Got my tracking to seller said he was sold out. Just restocked on a BIN?


----------



## nismos14

Patience, sheesh.


----------



## JAX

nismos14 said:


> Patience, sheesh.


It's not that I in a hurry. Its not for me. 

But I don't like the run around. 

I was told some kind of email issue. He was told out of stock. 

If it was out of stock he should gave just told me so. 

He seems to just make up stuff and so now I don't trust his wors as the truth. 


I am not perfect. But I don't lie neither. I would rather have the ugly truth than a lie. 

I live only hours from the place so I didn't expect to Waite a week to get it but had he said there is a delay then it would have been ok


----------



## c_nitty

JAX said:


> It's not that I in a hurry. Its not for me.
> 
> But I don't like the run around.
> 
> I was told some kind of email issue. He was told out of stock.
> 
> If it was out of stock he should gave just told me so.
> 
> He seems to just make up stuff and so now I don't trust his wors as the truth.
> 
> 
> I am not perfect. But I don't lie neither. I would rather have the ugly truth than a lie.
> 
> I live only hours from the place so I didn't expect to Waite a week to get it but had he said there is a delay then it would have been ok


X2 if I have to wait that is fine but just keep me up to date when I ask a ? Or just tell the truth neg. Feedback for him.


----------



## JAX

I had actually asked last week if he had another one and he never responded. 


One thing that really makes me mad is how a seller will be prompt and fast until they get the money and then after that they go MIA

I try not to make people wait . If I am behind I try to let them know but if someone contacts me first I reply right away even if I have to admit to them I have had a problem. 

I told my wide on our first date I was legally separated but still married. But it was better than telling a lie. 

That's just me.


----------



## tibug

I got mine. Ordered last Monday, received next Monday.


----------



## Ultimateherts

c_nitty said:


> When did you order?


On Saturday (8-13-11) and UPS tracking said I was supposed to get it on 8-23, but it went out and I got it on 8-19-11


----------



## JAX

Looks like mine will be for sale now. Friend said wife told him no


----------



## c_nitty

JAX said:


> Looks like mine will be for sale now. Friend said wife told him no


That`s why I do not buy for people anymore without the money upfront.


----------



## hottcakes

JAX said:


> Looks like mine will be for sale now. Friend said wife told him no


what would you be looking to get for it? i already have one, but wouldn't mind a spare should it crap out for some reason.


----------



## JAX

hottcakes said:


> what would you be looking to get for it? i already have one, but wouldn't mind a spare should it crap out for some reason.



no less than $139. I can probably sell it elsewhere for $150.

oh and I did get it yesterday. its new. I pulled out the face holder and looked at the face.


----------



## tibug

I installed mine yesterday. Either my car's antenna is broken or the unit isn't picking up radio signals. Unfortunately I don't have a spare HU to test it with, but the antenna was working when I pulled my other HU out...we shall see. Everything else appears to work flawlessly.


----------



## JAX

tibug said:


> I installed mine yesterday. Either my car's antenna is broken or the unit isn't picking up radio signals. Unfortunately I don't have a spare HU to test it with, but the antenna was working when I pulled my other HU out...we shall see. Everything else appears to work flawlessly.



maybe it just came unplugged. how do you like it?


----------



## c_nitty

tibug said:


> I installed mine yesterday. Either my car's antenna is broken or the unit isn't picking up radio signals. Unfortunately I don't have a spare HU to test it with, but the antenna was working when I pulled my other HU out...we shall see. Everything else appears to work flawlessly.


Just got mine hope it works.


----------



## c_nitty

Put the JVC SH1000 in and I have static when I use the unit usb or radio. Did not have this with my x993 anyone know what it may be? Hooked to two amps and a clarion eq.


----------



## tibug

JAX said:


> maybe it just came unplugged. how do you like it?


I found out that someone was careless with solder and melted the coax cable right before it is bracketed to the head unit. I can't actually confirm that the signal is broken at that point, but that's gotta be it. Not sure how I'm going to go about fixing it at this point. I'm reluctant to open up the HU (doesn't look easy at all), but I also can't find any connectors for that gauge coax (I can pull enough of the good cable out of the HU to connect it to another piece, but I don't know how to splice coax right without connectors)...any suggestions are appreciated.

I haven't played around with it enough yet, but the reason I bought this is because I had the KD-S100, which is virtually the same head unit sans active capability, and I LOVED all the features it had. USB, CD, SD, blahblahblah, it was great for a guy who keeps his music in a thousand different places. I didn't have a single complaint back then (except maybe that the Bongiovi Acoustics gimmick was just that, a gimmick), and I hope that I won't have any complaints with the KD-SH1000...that is, after I get the antenna fixed.


----------



## c_nitty

c_nitty said:


> Put the JVC SH1000 in and I have static when I use the unit usb or radio. Did not have this with my x993 anyone know what it may be? Hooked to two amps and a clarion eq.


The more I think about it may be the S/N ratio which is lower than my x993 because I only hear it when the radio is down low or the engine is off.


----------



## nismos14

S/N ratio should have no effect.


----------



## JAX

c_nitty said:


> The more I think about it may be the S/N ratio which is lower than my x993 because I only hear it when the radio is down low or the engine is off.


what are you hearing? static ? is it constant ? or when you make an adjustment or use the USB ?


----------



## JAX

updates on wether you guys have working decks?


----------



## tibug

Mine works except for the antenna. Still trying to troubleshoot that one, but it's not really a deal breaker for me.


----------



## JAX

tibug said:


> Mine works except for the antenna. Still trying to troubleshoot that one, but it's not really a deal breaker for me.



how do you think it sounds?


----------



## c_nitty

JAX said:


> how do you think it sounds?


 I love the SQ of my unit I just had to turn down my amp because of the noise floor.


----------



## tibug

JAX said:


> how do you think it sounds?


I think it sounds great! I do miss my cd7000 for its extra tuning capability, but I haven't touched the PEQ on this unit yet, and I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## piyush7243

i am looking out for one of these.Anybody interested in a quick sale?


----------



## JAX

cool cause I am going to put one in my car and my buddies car as well.


----------



## piyush7243

Some one if selling one Let me know. I need one of these


----------



## philnutz1

i just purchased this unit and cant figure out the proper procedure for turning on the crossover. the manual just show pictures of the directional buttons then says hold eject button, and it makes no sense to me, please help


----------



## schmiddr2

Page 18. http://resources.jvc.com/Resources/00/00/91/GET0364-001A.pdf


----------



## c_nitty

philnutz1 said:


> i just purchased this unit and cant figure out the proper procedure for turning on the crossover. the manual just show pictures of the directional buttons then says hold eject button, and it makes no sense to me, please help


Push menu use knob and up and down arrows.


----------



## nismos14

Did you try pressing and holding eject while you do the other buttons in order?


----------



## JAX

philnutz1 said:


> i just purchased this unit and cant figure out the proper procedure for turning on the crossover. the manual just show pictures of the directional buttons then says hold eject button, and it makes no sense to me, please help



you have to hold down all them buttons at once. its a pain but thats what you do.

the deck is a little overly complicated in function. I am still trying to get the time to try to tune the xovers and such on my buddies truck. I sold mine already long time back.

its still a nice deck but some of it is a pain.


----------



## philnutz1

i agree this thing is a pain in the ass, it better be worth all the hassle once it is functioning. I packaged it back up to return because jvc techs told me it was broke because the crossover prompt wasnt coming up, but they werent telling me how to do it the right way. Now i have to unbox and reinstall and try to fit five fingers in a one inch area at the same time.
Thanks, will let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## JAX

philnutz1 said:


> i agree this thing is a pain in the ass, it better be worth all the hassle once it is functioning. I packaged it back up to return because jvc techs told me it was broke because the crossover prompt wasnt coming up, but they werent telling me how to do it the right way. Now i have to unbox and reinstall and try to fit five fingers in a one inch area at the same time.
> Thanks, will let everyone know how it turns out.


Lol. 

I think 3 fingers will get it. Two on left hand and then 1 on the right. 


I don't think your unit is broke though. 

I like the deck. It looks good and is well made. 

That is if I can get the setting right. I an having issues setting the crossover on it. When I try it only allows for upper high and nothing in the midrange. 

Not sure why it us doing this. 

I am just trying to set it for a simple pair if comps and a sub 

I have not read the book they call the manual yet.


----------



## philnutz1

i spent the last hour uninstalling my kenwood and reinstalling the jvc so i could try and access the crossover and same as yesterday when i hold all 5 buttons at the same time nothing happens, at least nothing i can see. While trying to push and hold all five buttons the display is totally blocked by my hand sand i cant see anything. If i knew this thing was such a pain in the ass i would have spent some extra money on a better active unit. I hate to have to keep going thru these uninstalls and reinstalls because i have to keep testing this thing and keep getting the same ****ty results, im really stuck here and beginning to feel real stupid. Anyone able to post a video of the process?


----------



## JAX

I Seriously don't recall having to push 5 buttons. 

More like 3. 

I have the manual at home. I will stop at lunch and get it so I can look at that again 

5 seems a little more than I recall


----------



## nineball

philnutz1 said:


> If i knew this thing was such a pain in the ass i would have spent some extra money on a better active unit. I hate to have to keep going thru these uninstalls and reinstalls because i have to keep testing this thing and keep getting the same ****ty results, im really stuck here and beginning to feel real stupid.


don't blame the equipment for operator error. just because you are having a hard time figuring out how to use it does not mean the the hu is any less of a product. why don't you do the logical thing and call jvc tech support?


----------



## tibug

It really is a pain in the ass, and I got it only after dicking around for a long time. I'm uploading a video right now. Wait a couple minutes.


----------



## tibug

Here:


----------



## tibug

nineball said:


> don't blame the equipment for operator error. just because you are having a hard time figuring out how to use it does not mean the the hu is any less of a product. why don't you do the logical thing and call jvc tech support?


He did that..." I packaged it back up to return because jvc techs told me it was broke because the crossover prompt wasnt coming up, but they werent telling me how to do it the right way" 

Sometimes people just need to see it to understand. The manual in this case was written to confuse the hell out of people. It DOES tell you to press five buttons at a time, at least that's all I can make of it. But it's really only three.


----------



## nineball

tibug said:


> He did that..." I packaged it back up to return because jvc techs told me it was broke because the crossover prompt wasnt coming up, but they werent telling me how to do it the right way"



must have missed that part when i read it.


----------



## philnutz1

Thank u so much, that made it so easy, wish the instructions showed that, or jvc could have told me that, just very thankful for all the help, the video was excellent, now time to set this thing up.


----------



## tibug

You're welcome, hope you like the head unit. I like mine!


----------



## philnutz1

will take me some time to mess with everything but flat no adjustments sounds pretty good all ready


----------



## JAX

tibug said:


> He did that..." I packaged it back up to return because jvc techs told me it was broke because the crossover prompt wasnt coming up, but they werent telling me how to do it the right way"
> 
> Sometimes people just need to see it to understand. The manual in this case was written to confuse the hell out of people. It DOES tell you to press five buttons at a time, at least that's all I can make of it. But it's really only three.



hmm...my dumbass had no issue with turning it on the first time...

now if I could get the crossovers to work and cover the frequency its supposed to on my buddies system it would make my life much easier to finish mine up


----------



## nismos14

What problems are you having setting the crossovers? I was messing around with mine last night on the power supply and it works great fairly easy and intuitive to use once you figure oit out.


----------



## tibug

JAX said:


> hmm...my dumbass had no issue with turning it on the first time...


That's probably because you thought the manual was written by propagandists trying to control your mind. 

Seriously, page 18 of the manual on how to activate the crossover network makes no sense. You tell me how you interpreted it in a way that made sense to you, and I'll believe you. Maybe you're used to reading things and twisting the meaning around in your head...:laugh:


----------



## nismos14

It didn't make sense to me either, but activating crossover mode is easy with two hands.


----------



## tibug

nismos14 said:


> It didn't make sense to me either, but activating crossover mode is easy with two hands.


It's easy with one hand - two fingers and a thumb - once you know what buttons have to be pressed.


----------



## c_nitty

tibug said:


> Here:


So easy a cave man can do it..


----------



## JAX

tibug said:


> That's probably because you thought the manual was written by propagandists trying to control your mind.
> 
> Maybe you're used to reading things and twisting the meaning around in your head...:laugh:






you werent kidding when YOU said "I am a dick" ..about yourself.



I just looked at it and told myself it really didnt make sense that one would have to use all the fingers on one hand or a combo off two hands just to turn on the xover.

I got it to work the first time on my deck when I had it and the first time on his deck when we installed it.


----------



## tibug

JAX said:


> you werent kidding when YOU said "I am a dick" ..about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at it and told myself it really didnt make sense that one would have to use all the fingers on one hand or a combo off two hands just to turn on the xover.
> 
> I got it to work the first time on my deck when I had it and the first time on his deck when we installed it.


God damn it, Gump! You're a goddamned genius! Thats the most outstanding answer I have ever heard! You must have a goddamned I.Q. of 160! You are goddamned gifted, Private Gump! 

One thing you should know about me is that I never joke about dicks.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Just as an update to everyone the first one I had might have been bad so I ordered another one. There is also a seller that has the deck for $109.99 obo. I submitted an offer and I bought it for $100 SHIPPED.

LINK:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Also I found a JVC 12 disc changer that has the digital connector protocol similar to Alpine's AiNET. Jvc uses the J-Link connector. The 12 disc changer is $67.99 with free shipping.

LINK:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## c_nitty

Great unit here.


----------



## duro78

Just got one for $100 shipped. Can't wait to play with it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## duro78

This site is gonna make me go broke lollol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jking29

I got one from the same seller a few weeks ago for $100 shipped. It now resides in the wifes dash and she likes it much better than the Clarion DRZ785USB. Once you figure out the controls, it's an easy unit to navigate.


----------



## duro78

jking29 said:


> I got one from the same seller a few weeks ago for $100 shipped. It now resides in the wifes dash and she likes it much better than the Clarion DRZ785USB. Once you figure out the controls, it's an easy unit to navigate.


Good deal couldn't pass it up even though I don't need it. How do you like sq

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jking29

It actually sounds good. As long as you don't need a ton of processing power, it is great head unit and unbeatable for the price.


----------



## Bayboy

I think the processing is fine as well. Anymore and it will probably just complicate the headunit to the point of being a turn off. From what I see (which was a heated debate before) that t/a is still available even with the crossover being used. The difference is that you can't use the sound stage presets which to me is not a bad thing. Not sure if that was settled before, but I felt the need to restate that.

After playing with the presets, I found that I like defeat more anyway. The presets often present those weird results that no one uses like stadium, hall, etc. A series of different EQ settings with echo effects that was used in some of the old school gear that never seemed to catch on. In defeat mode you still are able to define your own EQ settings regardless which applies to over 99% of us. The parametric is quite better than that of Pioneer's easy EQ that leaves you trapped with the only usable band of either or 40 or 80hz. I find 60hz to be more useful than 80hz in tuning a sub when cutting especially when you normally use 80hz as a crossover point. Kind of makes it redundant.

I still like my other combo in my other vehicle using a DQX & Pioneer 5000UB better though. Would take a bit higher level than the KD SH1000 to make me get rid of that combo.


----------



## duro78

I know there's a cable for an iPod that plugs into the back but can't a reg iPod dock plug into the front and have the iPod dac bypassed. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nismos14

I tried ipod through the front USB, didn't work.


----------



## duro78

Of course it didn't that would of made too much sense. Tired of buying a new cable for every Hu. Guess nickel and diming us is better than having an industry standard

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nismos14

It's not just a cable though you need an adapter for it.


----------



## duro78

Oh yeah your right remember seeing it on eBay for about $25 -30. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jking29

It must just be an ipod thing, because I can plug my Sandisk Sansa e280 into the front USB and it can control it completely from the head unit.


----------



## nismos14

Yep, because the iPod isn't seen as a mass storage device.


----------



## Ultimateherts

No love disc changers any more?


----------



## duro78

CD changer is the red headed stepchild 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tibug

If this was last year, I would have snapped that changer up. I still have some music on CDs (mostly my favorites; I was compelled to support the artist), and it's very convenient to have a changer. That said, I have no budget for audio as it is right now. The only thing I want now is a cheap or free set of low power home speakers, probably bookshelf speakers, so that I can have music for my projects that I am spending money on.


----------



## duro78

Got a chance to play with it today, very nice piece. A lot of features for the price. Can't Waite to install it, def the best buy of the year.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

